# NFL 2018 talk



## panda (Sep 24, 2018)

Dafuq is this new driving with body weight on QB rule??? This is so stupid.


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 25, 2018)

yeah it's totally insane


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 25, 2018)

Stupid! Now you get a penalty for sacking the QB. I'm all for player safety but this seems a bit much.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## labor of love (Sep 25, 2018)

Edge rushers should be concerned. Sacking the QB is their bread and butter. It’s how these guys are viewed in terms of performance. It will be interesting to see what new ways around the rules can be applied. 
Also, are these rules being applied equally to all QBs? Eli and Cam are still getting knocked about a good bit.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 8, 2018)

Giving more to the QB. Safety part of it, also it opens the game more for scoring. Truth is sack masters get in so fast in the pro's. They have often given extra subtle punishment to the QB to take them out or wear them down in the game. Not any more. Body weight of a 290#+ tackle on a smaller QB will take it's toll. 

It is political game over the years made more favorable for passing. Troy Aikman commented last week that he wish they had those rules when he was playing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 9, 2018)

Won't wait for Craig.

Drew Brees !!! passed Payton tonight as all time passing yards leader.

Not bad for a under 6 foot guy with a bum shoulder let go by the Chargers rest is history.

I thought they would be a contender this year, they need to get their defensive secondary sorted out.


----------



## McMan (Oct 9, 2018)

Prediction: uptick in QB wrist/hand injuries by the end of the season. 

Why? We'll see more strips... Coaching is already pivoting this way since the roughing rule is so selectively enforced--half the time it's a BS call for a form tackle where the guy lads on the qb but doesn't drive him into the ground. 

Look at Khalil Mack--he got the memo--guy's got 5 sacks and 4 forced fumbles, zero roughing the passer.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Won't wait for Craig.
> 
> Drew Brees !!! passed Payton tonight as all time passing yards leader.
> 
> ...


The saints start off slow every year, I’m used to it. We’re 4–1 so far and heading into our bye week so hopefully the defense gets cleaned up a little. That being said we did hold our opponents to under 20 pts back to back weeks so things are looking up. Our entire d line consists of first round picks and it’s finally starting to show. Getting Ingram back could also help the defense out a lot. Brees passing game scores too quickly, Ingram can kill the clock some and give the defense more time to rest.
Nevertheless, after Marcus Williams and Lattimore our secondary is garbage.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 9, 2018)

That's why I thought the Saints could win the NFC title this year. The D line looks good. Bree's has weapons on offense. Special teams not bad. They have been burned in the secondary. Nov. 4 they play the Rams.

I like the Seattle too. I feel sorry for Wilson doesn't have the team around him when they went back to back SB they should have won the second SB also. 

I would like to see Bree's get another one like Eli, Payton, & John Elway. Whatever he is a first round Hall of Fame QB.


----------



## Jville (Oct 9, 2018)

Congrats Drew Brees, class act! Wish we had him in Sacksonville. We'd be a lock.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2018)

Jville said:


> Congrats Drew Brees, class act! Wish we had him in Sacksonville. We'd be a lock.


Evidently Jones Drew disagrees.


----------



## Jville (Oct 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Evidently Jones Drew disagrees.


I disagree with jd. Even though to a certain extent he makes somewhat of point. The argument is overall weak. His stats speak of his greatness. He's the type of player that makes greatness look easy. He's smooth... He's Breesy!


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2018)

I suppose he was intentionally trying to be provocative. His main critique was that Brees doesn’t possess a “wow” factor. It’s puzzling.
The whole who is the GOAT debate bores me. I don’t think there’s really an argument for one QB to be so much better than the rest. But I do think Brees will go down as the most accurate QB in history.


----------



## Jville (Oct 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I suppose he was intentionally trying to be provocative. His main critique was that Brees doesn’t possess a “wow” factor. It’s puzzling.
> The whole who is the GOAT debate bores me. I don’t think there’s really an argument for one QB to be so much better than the rest. But I do think Brees will go down as the most accurate QB in history.


Yeah I had to Google it to see what he said. He is definitely one of the greats! The GOAT conversation will always be complicted. In reality, football is still a team sport. Your teammates make a difference.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 10, 2018)

Exactly right how many successful collage QB's go to pro's on questionable teams & don't even survive it. 

Why do you think Brees has so many yards passing. For years the Saints have had below average teams around him. Wilson is a talented QB with a good team they were the best in the NFC. Not now.

To say that he just looks over his little shoulder pads stays in the pocket and throws to the open receivers and has no wow factor is just

He makes it look easy. It takes a special player to read the whole field as he does. Most QB's now don't stay in the pocket taking off to find an open receiver.

Tom Brady stays in the pocket hops up & down like a bunny rabbit and hits his guys down the field. Brady wouldn't have half his SB's without a kicker named Adam. You have to have a good team around you. Brady is good at making his teammates better.

Brees is one of the best pocket passers to ever play the game and for a short guy deadly accurate


----------



## panda (Oct 10, 2018)

i still think the greatest single season by a QB is when rivers back in 2010 threw for nearly 5000 yards with no ladanian tomlinson and gates hurt and a bunch of scrubs to throw the ball to, i think his WR1 was ajirotutu or however you spell it. a player signed off the practice squad.

brees is unbelievable, he still doesnt get the proper respect somehow.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2018)

The upcoming week is the most exciting week for Louisiana football fans. LSU vs Bama and Saints vs Rams. Both are at home 60-70 miles apart.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeh not LSU, but I catch all the crimson tide games QB from Hawaii.

Looking forward to the Saints Rams see if they can upset their perfect season.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 31, 2018)

I’m a realist when it comes to Bama and LSU. If we can just beat the 14 pt spread I’ll be happy


----------



## labor of love (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey Keith


----------



## 5698k (Nov 4, 2018)

WHO DAT!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 4, 2018)

This was a huge regular season game.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 4, 2018)

It was. The defense still needs a lot of improvement. As long as Drew is on the offense though, they’re in the hunt...Who Dat!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 4, 2018)

Well Davenport was out. And that rams o line is crazy good. Gurley consistently gets like 4 yards beyond the line of scrimmage before he gets touched. Rams receiving core is solid. Goff is overrated. Rams coach has a great football mind.


----------



## panda (Nov 4, 2018)

rams coach is the reason matt ryan won an mvp


----------



## labor of love (Nov 5, 2018)

panda said:


> rams coach is the reason matt ryan won an mvp


Was he Ryan’s QB coach?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 5, 2018)

Well I watched that game thought both teams are very similar. Credit the Saint's offensive line too they did a great job against a Rams D line that has sacked & hurried other QB's this year. 

What impressed me about the Saints is last week did not need to score mega points to beat Vikings. This week against the Rams they needed the points and got them. Saint's are a good team best all around talent in quite a few years. They got burned in the secondary but so did the Rams. And Gurley gained yards, but not as much as against other teams. Saints third round draft pick visited the end zone a few times.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 5, 2018)

The secondary is the Achilles heel. Davenport being out wasn’t devastating, but our secondary is why the saints have to score big against a good passer. The difference is, Brees can burn any secondary if necessary, the saints make anyone look like Brees. Have I mentioned Alvin Kamara? Wow!


----------



## panda (Nov 5, 2018)

oops i was thinking shannahan, niners coach


----------



## panda (Nov 7, 2018)

dez to the saints, instant superbowl favorites.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 7, 2018)

I like this move.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 7, 2018)

Dez should be ready when they play the deep kim chee Cowboys who just lost to the Titians. 
Saints have Lattimore, but they need back dudes like Patrick Peterson, Xavier Rhodes, & Jalen Ramsey.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 7, 2018)

Agreed. The only saving grace is that the saints have faced some really good passers, so maybe that’s part of what made them look bad. Face it, how many times has drew shredded top defenses to the point they look silly?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 11, 2018)

Sorry to see Dez out of it before he even started. Now Saints are looking at Brandon Marshall probably get him cheap at his age. Liked watching him on Inside the NFL even though he caught flack cuz still a player moon lighting on a TV show.


----------



## panda (Nov 12, 2018)

my favorite player so far this season: george kittle


----------



## 5698k (Nov 12, 2018)

Who Dat!!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 12, 2018)

Not a Saint


----------



## labor of love (Nov 12, 2018)

Chargers are 7-2...and seeded as a wild card at the moment because of K.C.
We all know K.C. is flying high but I have a feeling Rivers might shake it up in the playoffs and find a back door into the SB


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry but I completely disagree about the chargers. There is a reason they have been so snakebit the last several years...they find ways to lose...Rivers included!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 13, 2018)

Vets have the advantage over the rooks in the playoffs though.


----------



## panda (Nov 13, 2018)

The bolts are cursed by seau and some weird Samoan voodoo shiz. What's annoying is that Melvin Gordon has been having just as big of an impact as gurley without any of the love that gurley is getting.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 13, 2018)

And I dislike Rivers as he is a dick!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 13, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> And I dislike Rivers as he is a dick!


As opposed to Brady?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 13, 2018)

NFC looks pretty locked up to me 
The real question is which AFC team is best suited to make a run.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, I hate Rivers more than Brady. Rivers seems to always get the commentators free pass as being "competative". I think he is just a big douche bag that is given too much freedom.


----------



## panda (Nov 13, 2018)

I love rivers BECAUSE he talks so much smack, haha.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2018)

I know you guys don't give a hoot about the Titans but they just kicked NE a%$. Brady did not even have one touch down pass & they only scored 10 points total. Their next two games are in the division where they were picked to finish last.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 13, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I know you guys don't give a hoot about the Titans but they just kicked NE a%$. Brady did not even have one touch down pass & they only scored 10 points total. Their next two games are in the division where they were picked to finish last.


Former pat coaches know how to defeat the pats apparently.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 13, 2018)

panda said:


> I love rivers BECAUSE he talks so much smack, haha.


Rivers vs cutler used to be so much fun.


----------



## Jville (Nov 13, 2018)

Never had a problem with Rivers, except maybe winning big games, must have missed the douche bag actions. But I also always loved Peyton Manning, who I've heard is a jerk, don't know if there's truth to it. Also always hated the pats and Brady. Worked at a restaurant as a server that they came to during a Super bowl, and their server said they pretty much screwed them. They left the gratuity off out of respect and it bite them bad.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2018)

I like Eli, low key, almost goofy deep south white boy. Giant's are hard to watch these days.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 14, 2018)

Just watched the Giants- SF monday game had on tape. Eli is under fire in NYC. Takes too long to release the ball getting plenty sacks. He made some good passes in that game. 

Booger Mcfarland said Eli will never be in the Hall of Fame, Jason Witten replied he would make it.

Only QB to ever beat the Tom Brady NE in two superbowls. He plowed through the play offs twice beating top QB's like Rogers and then Brady in the SB. People don't know that he is still in the top 10 of passing yards where Brees is now king. 

I am sure Raider Fans think Jim Plunkett should be in HOF. Plunkett was first minority QB to win SB he won two of them. He was most Mexican American, part Native American, Irish, & German. I think it is a toss up it Eli gets in someday.


----------



## panda (Nov 14, 2018)

doesnt winning 2 superbowls guarantee you a HOF birth as a QB?
i'm kinda annoyed nick foles isnt starting for another team. he should be in jax


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 14, 2018)

Still waiting for Plunkett to get in.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 14, 2018)

Giants won those 2 Super Bowls 17-14 and 21-17....for reference New England put up 33 pts last year but still lost. Yeah Eli was on 2 teams that won the big game and he played fine but I think any decent game manager could’ve won those bowls.


----------



## panda (Nov 14, 2018)

couldve wouldve shouldve, i never thought of eli as a legit QB so makes no difference to me, lol. i just really like his commercials cause he looks so retarded


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2018)

Peyton is the GOAT...and that’s a saints fan talking.


----------



## mack (Nov 15, 2018)

Won't interrupt you, just wanted to say, that NFL is getting more attractive in Europe as well. There are a lot of New England Patriots fans (don't know why) and Packers fans (as I am). Was hard to watch the last few Packers games...


----------



## 5698k (Nov 15, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Peyton is the GOAT...and that’s a saints fan talking.



Your Who Dat card has been revoked.


----------



## Jville (Nov 15, 2018)

panda said:


> doesnt winning 2 superbowls guarantee you a HOF birth as a QB?
> i'm kinda annoyed nick foles isnt starting for another team. he should be in jax



I'll take Foles. Since Khan been there at jville, jags been making moves every season. Kind of dissapointed they didn't make more this year. Could of signed AP, need a big time wide out, Foles would of been a great acquisition, but the Eagles seem to have wanted your house for him.


----------



## Jville (Nov 15, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Peyton is the GOAT...and that’s a saints fan talking.



Good job being honest. Eli, top 10 in passing- gots to go to HOF. He was a great pocket pure passer. Really didn't have great receivers to work with either.


----------



## Wdestate (Nov 15, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Peyton is the GOAT...and that’s a saints fan talking.



he most deff is the GOAT of being a big game choker.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 15, 2018)

Peyton’s childhood dream was to throw the game winning touchdown for the saints in a super bowl...well, he did.


----------



## Wdestate (Nov 15, 2018)

5698k said:


> Peyton’s childhood dream was to throw the game winning touchdown for the saints in a super bowl...well, he did.



classic peyton. doing what he does best.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 15, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Giants won those 2 Super Bowls 17-14 and 21-17....for reference New England put up 33 pts last year but still lost. Yeah Eli was on 2 teams that won the big game and he played fine but I think any decent game manager could’ve won those bowls.



I like that the SB's have been more exciting in the 2000's not like many of the SB blowouts in 80's & 90's.

Patriots first three were won by 3 points thanks to Adam Vinateri. This year he scored the most points in NFL history. Not bad for a undrafted free agent.

I know Patriot fans are sick that the Giant's upset their perfect season. I was so stoked when Seattle won their first SB. I was sick still am because of the dumbest call in SB history. Pass on second & goal inside Patriots one yard line rather than hand off to Marshawn Lynch who already had over 100 yards in the game.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2018)

5698k said:


> Your Who Dat card has been revoked.


Haha!
I would like see how Brees career ends before crowning him the title

Peyton does have a gazillion MVP awards and Brees still somehow hasn’t even won one MVP yet. Peyton also had Dungee as head coach which I consider to be quite a handicap when you consider the quality coaches other GOAT candidates have. As important as Brees is it’s hard to put him at goat status at this point. I’ll never consider Brady the GOAT no matter how many people insist he is.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 15, 2018)

5698k said:


> Your Who Dat card has been revoked.



This is the year of the Brees I hope all the way


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2018)

aaron jones finally being featured and running with it, i had him stashed on my fantasy team from the start!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 16, 2018)

One thing about Rivers he knows how to hit the mark doesn't he have about 12 kids? Must keep his wife barefoot & pregnant


----------



## panda (Nov 16, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> One thing about Rivers he knows how to hit the mark doesn't he have about 12 kids? Must keep his wife barefoot & pregnant


Just look up Antonio cromartie, prolly doesn't even remember all their names


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 16, 2018)

Looked it up Cromartie 14 with different women

Rivers 8 with his wife and wants more


----------



## labor of love (Nov 16, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Looked it up Cromartie 14 with different women
> 
> Rivers 8 with his wife and wants more


That’s awesome.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 16, 2018)

This is a distant memory so forgive if not 100% accurate....two things I remember about Derrick Thomas and kids, 7? (he was no AC or Travis Henry), (most if not all by different women), his first two were born 10 or less days apart and since he died without a will there was wording in the judgement to split his assets by naming the kids that were known of, and something like "and all to be named later".

I think kids are a major reason for player bankruptcies after they quit playing....that and being idiots. I respect how much effort the NFL and others put into educating players, but you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## Jville (Nov 20, 2018)

What a game!! You know what one I'm talking about.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2018)

Jville said:


> What a game!! You know what one I'm talking about.


The one with zero defense whatsoever?


----------



## panda (Nov 20, 2018)

That game.was a live action Madden session.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 20, 2018)

One announcer complimented defense, the other said welcome to the new nfl, where defenses that allow 50 points are lauded!


----------



## Wdestate (Nov 20, 2018)

its almost getting unwatchable.


----------



## panda (Nov 20, 2018)

i drafted patrick mahomes in my fantasy leagues,  in one of them traded him away for saquon barkley cause i still had deshaun watson, but will fuller going down really hurt his production.

i started a new franchise in madden 19. the offense is mostly USC players. sam darnold & matt barkley, marqise lee, robert woods, juju smith-schuster, nelson algholor, ronald jones


----------



## labor of love (Nov 21, 2018)

panda said:


> i drafted patrick mahomes in my fantasy leagues,  in one of them traded him away for saquon barkley cause i still had deshaun watson, but will fuller going down really hurt his production.
> 
> i started a new franchise in madden 19. the offense is mostly USC players. sam darnold & matt barkley, marqise lee, robert woods, juju smith-schuster, nelson algholor, ronald jones


I heard USC used to be a pretty good football team


----------



## panda (Nov 21, 2018)

yup , i would trade for reggie bush and turn him into a WR in madden, hehe.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 14, 2018)

Craig you called it on the Chargers. Their defense is playing great. Who would think Rivers threw two interceptions & they still beat the Chef's at Arrowhead.

This is going to be a great play offs.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

Nick Foles. He’s back.


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2018)

i want superbowl to be baltimore vs chicago, battle of defense.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicago ****ed up. They played their starters in a meaningless game and because of that they actually let a better team into the playoffs. They will be knocked out soon. If they would’ve rested their starters they would be in a better position.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 31, 2018)

And I use to like you labor...

But I agree


----------



## Wdestate (Dec 31, 2018)

another first week of playoffs coming and sadly my team has a first round bye as usual, will have to watch the muck of the league play i guess. tough being a pats fan


----------



## Ryndunk (Dec 31, 2018)

What is tough is being a lions fan and seeing all your Patriots ex staff come to Detroit and fail miserably until the final game of the year. Completely ruining their chance of getting Haskins to replace Matthew Stafford.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 31, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Edge rushers should be concerned. Sacking the QB is their bread and butter. It’s how these guys are viewed in terms of performance. It will be interesting to see what new ways around the rules can be applied.
> Also, are these rules being applied equally to all QBs? Eli and Cam are still getting knocked about a good bit.


Flag football.


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2018)

I won only one of my 3 leagues I played in even though I was highest scoring team for the year in all 3. Was knocked out first round in the other two but then had highest scores final two rounds.


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2018)

Ryndunk said:


> What is tough is being a lions fan and seeing all your Patriots ex staff come to Detroit and fail miserably until the final game of the year. Completely ruining their chance of getting Haskins to replace Matthew Stafford.


Look @ ebron in Indy playing to his potential with a real QB haha


----------



## Ryndunk (Dec 31, 2018)

panda said:


> Look @ ebron in Indy playing to his potential with a real QB haha


Prime example.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicago defense is very good, the offence needs drills on how to use the clock

Have no idea who is going to prevail in the playoffs. I would not like to see it but could have a all LA superbowl. 

Don't think Dallas or my Seahawks will get there.

Asking a lot but like to see Bree's win his second SB & get MVP.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

Brees isn’t getting the MVP it seems. Mahommes padded his stats (50tds!)...That Chiefs team would likely be 7-9 without Mahommes as he is winning games with his arm. The saints on the other hand are winning the turnover battle (around +8 differential), great ground game, great special teams game, terrific o line when the starters are healthy. As great as Brees is-the saints might be a playoff team even without him.
And setting records for passing efficiency and completion percentage just isn’t as sexy as 50 tds and leading in passing yards.


----------



## 5698k (Dec 31, 2018)

Brees’ efficiency is one of the things that makes the offense so deadly. Put an average quarterback in and you have a better than average offense, but not a championship offense. The offense has sputtered as of late, primarily because of a banged up O line, the defense has saved their butts. Without Brees, I don’t think these games are won regardless.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

Watch out for the colts. They won 9 of their last 10 games. 
Pats are undefeated at home this year and have home field advantage(except for potential chiefs matchup). 
Chargers play Ravens again so they’re one done lol.
I’m pretty sure if the Chiefs can get past the division round unscathed, Mahomes can pass his way to the SB with home field advantage.
Texans are on the cusp, but I don’t think they’re real contenders just yet.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

5698k said:


> Brees’ efficiency is one of the things that makes the offense so deadly. Put an average quarterback in and you have a better than average offense, but not a championship offense. The offense has sputtered as of late, primarily because of a banged up O line, the defense has saved their butts. Without Brees, I don’t think these games are won regardless.


Yeah I don’t disagree.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

I also can’t wait to see what happens with the Leonard Fournette drama. The draft class last year was packed with RB studs. It’s a shame the third overall pick has laid an egg so far.


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2018)

people already forgot how much of a beast fournette is, and people def dont know about guice's potential.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeh figure Mahomes will get MVP. Chef's games are fun to watch see if Andy Reed can get them farther in the playoffs instead of the usual one & done. The Charger's offence has cooled they beat the Chiefs and now lost to a good Ravens defense. 

Looking forward to these playoffs


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 2, 2019)

My picks for wildcard games. Hard all these games could go either way.

Colts over Texans
Seattle over Cowboys 
Ravens over Chargers
Bears over Eagles


----------



## Jville (Jan 3, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Chicago ****ed up. They played their starters in a meaningless game and because of that they actually let a better team into the playoffs. They will be knocked out soon. If they would’ve rested their starters they would be in a better position.



What you talking about? Superbowl shuffle bro.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 3, 2019)

Jville said:


> What you talking about? Superbowl shuffle bro.


One and done.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 3, 2019)

Chicago bearing the Rams definitely helped the saints clinch that #1 seed. Gotta thank them for that though.
Is Chicago really that good?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 3, 2019)

Their defense is impressive . Depends on Nick Foles magic against a very good defense. Bears will be looking to make legal body hits to his sore ribs. Don't know if he will want to expose his body for those long shots down the field. That's why giving edge to the Bears


----------



## McMan (Jan 3, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Their defense is impressive . Depends on Nick Foles magic against a very good defense. Bears will be looking to make legal body hits to his sore ribs. Don't know if he will want to expose his body for those long shots down the field. That's why giving edge to the Bears


I like the way you think Keith!


----------



## panda (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm just praying eagles lose first round and then foles gets traded to the Redskins.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 3, 2019)

Bears will beat the eagles easily. Our defense will exploit his injury. We still shouldn't have played our first string vs the Vikings


----------



## bkultra (Jan 6, 2019)

If the bears lose, 1 week ban hammer for anyone that has posted in this thread. 2 if I keep drinking


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2019)

hahahaha


----------



## bkultra (Jan 6, 2019)

3 weeks or dick pics from panda


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2019)

bbboth


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Nick Foles. He’s back.


^^^this guy is on to something^^^


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2019)

sorry BK


----------



## bkultra (Jan 6, 2019)

We deserved to lose... Zero offense and worst kicker in the NFL


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 7, 2019)

He made his first kick to win the game second after timeout called. 

When the Chargers beat Chiefs thought their defense played well. After being whipped by the Ravens couple weeks ago, they redeemed themselves second round. Chargers win their away games, that will be a challenge with the Patriots.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2019)

But the kick was blocked and it’s hard kicking field goals in the Chicago winter conditions! I haven’t had a chance to watch any Chicago games this year but it seems to me like y’all are one skill position player (stud WR) away from getting in the SB.
Eagles are hot right now winning 6 of their last 7 games including wins over the rams, Texans and now Chicago.
If they somehow beat the saints next week I’ll be distraught but pull it together and root for Foles the rest of the way.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2019)

allen robinson is their stud wr, trubisky is just too green. i'd be scared of eagles even without a good run game cause foles magic is a real thing. where as fitzmagic is just an illusion that he does yearly.

is it just me or does kamara even physically facial appearance look like he's a part of new orleans? i want him to do a voodoo dance td celebration and sing jacquemo finanae


----------



## 5698k (Jan 7, 2019)

I just don’t think Foles magic can overcome New Orleans voodoo. The eagles aren’t the the same team that we beat 48-7, but that still lingers. Their secondary is weak, and guess who we have for our quarterback? Plus Ginn is back, and hopefully everyone has gotten a good rest. 

WHO DAT!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 7, 2019)

Foles reminds me of Joe Montana. Looks like nothing skinny guy, cool under pressure & accurate.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 7, 2019)

Not surprised my Seahawks one & done. 
Saint's a more complete team than Eagles. 

Charger's are 8-0 road games only away game loss was Rams same city. 
Record is dismal though, Rivers has never beaten Brady. Patriots have not lost at home all season. 
4-5 point favorites. The way Joey Bosa & Melvin Ingram are playing should be a good game. If River's can get a air game going they have a chance and Chargers have a top notch kicker.


----------



## Jville (Jan 7, 2019)

labor of love said:


> One and done.



Damn kicker. You could see the fear in his eyes. I knew he was going to miss. Those blessed Eagles, fly high.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2019)

Could be worse. Do I need to remind everyone what Stefan diggs did to the saints this time last year? That was a dark, dark time for who dat nation.


----------



## 5698k (Jan 9, 2019)

Coach Payton, and 4 armed guards went into the locker room with a cart. On the cart was $250,000 in cash and the Lombardi. Coach says to the entire team, you want this? Win 3 ****** games!


----------



## Jville (Jan 9, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Could be worse. Do I need to remind everyone what Stefan diggs did to the saints this time last year? That was a dark, dark time for who dat nation.



They call it the Minnesota Miracle. I call it the Saints Sin.


----------



## 5698k (Jan 9, 2019)

Jville said:


> They call it the Minnesota Miracle. I call it the Saints Sin.



Well, this clearly isn’t happening again, so we’re moving on from last year. 

WHO DAT!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 9, 2019)

Jville said:


> They call it the Minnesota Miracle. I call it the Saints Sin.



Seattle about to win second SB was the worst second down inside the one yard line.


----------



## Jville (Jan 10, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Seattle about to win second SB was the worst second down inside the one yard line.


If only they had a big strong running back, who was good in short yardage situations.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 10, 2019)

Your kidding right They did


----------



## labor of love (Jan 10, 2019)

I love Nick Foles memes. I hate that we have to play him this weekend, I really wanted to root for him.
Fun fact: Foles and Brees went to the same high school and had the same coach.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 10, 2019)

I can hardly wait for the divisional rounds this weekend.

The wildcard spreads were small but 3 games were upsets by road teams. If Seattle had beat Boys would have been a clean sweep. They lost by 2 points.

The spreads are little more this week. Gotta be at least one upset in the crowd.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 10, 2019)

Can we all agree that the pats need to get their asses kicked?


----------



## panda (Jan 10, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Your kidding right They did


keith, he was being sarcastic


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 11, 2019)

panda said:


> keith, he was being sarcastic


Yes I know.

Titans kicked Patriot's ass. But since that game looking more like AFC team to beat as usual, but have 3 good teams left Charger's, Chefs, and Colts it is wide open in the AFC.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 11, 2019)

I actually think the NFC is more wide open. Saints and Rams are both powerhouse teams with home field advantage but Nick Foles is a magician and the referees love the cowboys. It’s gonna be close.
Pretty sure the colts are going to the super bowl unless the chargers can stop them.
Brady sucks now. 
Also, Andy Reid doesn’t like winning playoff games. Plus KC scores too quickly, their defense can’t rest.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2019)

Well if past rules Andy Reid is one & done. Home field advantage goes to Patriots against Chargers. We will find out tomorrow nothing is certain.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2019)

Meant Sat. & Sun. we will see who is still standing AFC & NFC 

I love the playoffs


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 13, 2019)

rivers craps his pants again, pats roll... its good to live in New England. time for another terribly managed game by andy reid and we are looking at another dance in the bowl. GOAT


----------



## 5698k (Jan 13, 2019)

WHO DAT!!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 13, 2019)

Chef's said to lack defense but they really played well against Colts. Patriots have to go to Arrowhead. Should be a good game two best AFC teams. Can't call Andy Reid one & done anymore.

Saint's defense after first quarter shock shut out Foles for next three quarters. These high scoring offences win against tough teams with defense.


----------



## Jville (Jan 14, 2019)

Wdestate said:


> rivers craps his pants again, pats roll... its good to live in New England. time for another terribly managed game by andy reid and we are looking at another dance in the bowl. GOAT


Not this time. The Chiefs are about to scalp the Pats. Andy Reid always gets crap, but it's his time. Mcnab was pretty darn good, Smith really is just a serviceable Qb, but this Mahomes kid is special! This Chiefs team is legit!! I was rooting for Rivers, damit Phillip.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 14, 2019)

This is why I hate the AFC, you guys have let the pats run wild year after year and just own the conference. The pats aren’t even that good of a team this year, but still bilicheck lives inside the mind of every coach.
Brady lost his zip, the cyborg TE has way too many injuries and can barely walk, receiving core at moment is underwhelming.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 14, 2019)

Jville said:


> Not this time. The Chiefs are about to scalp the Pats. Andy Reid always gets crap, but it's his time. Mcnab was pretty darn good, Smith really is just a serviceable Qb, but this Mahomes kid is special! This Chiefs team is legit!! I was rooting for Rivers, damit Phillip.



you might be right, or maybe the young mahomes is going to throw one of his patented opposite direction cross body throws trying to force a touchdown at the end of the game because andy reid has left him with no time on the clock, going to be a good game either way i think


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 14, 2019)

Patriots record in the playoffs is unreal. Usually other AFC teams just fold. I thought maybe River's could pull it off after beating Chiefs and adapting to the Ravens by using all speedy DB instead of linebackers. They could not adapt to the Patriots.


----------



## panda (Jan 14, 2019)

wild turkey 101 is the kaeru of bourbon


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 15, 2019)

Curious post in this thread. Looks like someone’s literally been drinking the coolaid [emoji13]


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Curious post in this thread. Looks like someone’s literally been drinking the coolaid [emoji13]


Mucho I was looking at the drinking thread and somehow it replied to this thread instead, lol. I suck at technology.


----------



## 5698k (Jan 20, 2019)

I haven’t said it today so....WHO DAT!!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2019)

5698k said:


> I haven’t said it today so....WHO DAT!!



The Rams?


----------



## 5698k (Jan 20, 2019)

bkultra said:


> The Rams?



That’s not what I’m hoping for!


----------



## parbaked (Jan 20, 2019)

TBTBTBTBTBTB


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 20, 2019)

Patriots are eating up being the underdogs they love it. Just like Eagles with their Dog masks last year. 

Who knows who will be left after this round.


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2019)

Goff looks like Ryan gosling


----------



## 5698k (Jan 20, 2019)

Theft!!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2019)

The Rams... 57 yards


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2019)

It hurts. Now I’m in the broken hearts club w BK. Go chiefs!


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2019)

Zur is a beast


----------



## 5698k (Jan 20, 2019)

Truly theft.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## 5698k (Jan 20, 2019)

Even the league is crawfishin’ !!!!


----------



## parbaked (Jan 20, 2019)

TBTBTBTBTB!!!


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 20, 2019)

GOAT


----------



## Jville (Jan 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> It hurts. Now I’m in the broken hearts club w BK. Go chiefs!


 Saints got screwed on that missed pass interference call. One of the worst no calls I've seen in my life.


----------



## Jville (Jan 20, 2019)

Wdestate said:


> you might be right, or maybe the young mahomes is going to throw one of his patented opposite direction cross body throws trying to force a touchdown at the end of the game because andy reid has left him with no time on the clock, going to be a good game either way i think



Damit that's why they call him the GOAT. Not Reid's or Mahomes fault, though.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 21, 2019)

Yesterday was nail-biting stuff. Bummed that both teams I was rooting for lost.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 21, 2019)

Jville said:


> Damit that's why they call him the GOAT. Not Reid's or Mahomes fault, though.



All and all I would agree. kC was not ready that 1st half and patriots came out ready to play. 2nd half was a different story. Great game and just another amazing final drive by Brady. I have said it before it’s good to be a football fan in New England


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 21, 2019)

The 4th quarter of kc vs ne was so exciting. Not happiest about the end. We didn’t even get to see the kc offense take the field.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 21, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> The 4th quarter of kc vs ne was so exciting. Not happiest about the end. We didn’t even get to see the kc offense take the field.


Much like all aspects of the game, the patriots were just better , that includes calling coin flips


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 21, 2019)

Soooo sick of NE.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Yesterday was nail-biting stuff. Bummed that both teams I was rooting for lost.



+1


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m done with the NFL. After that no call in the dome I think the league has lost all legitimacy.


----------



## 5698k (Jan 22, 2019)

Not only the no call, but no response, no comment, no nothing. The real kicker is that even if it was considered “bang bang”, the helmet to helmet is undeniable.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2019)

Mistakes are understandable. But for 2 refs to stand 5-10 yards away and stare down the play and not throw a flag?
Yeah, they intentionally avoided multiple egregious penalties in one play.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m done with the NFL. After that no call in the dome I think the league has lost all legitimacy.



I don't believe you being done.  think of all the heartbreak losses in NFL history. Still think this non call will be remembered like other famous blunders.


----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2019)

i still cant believe they took away dez's catch, that's the most outrageous so far in my book.


----------



## 5698k (Jan 22, 2019)

The thing about Dez’s catch, and Brady’s tuck rule, are that they were rule interpretation. The hit on Lewis was not. It was a blatant helmet to helmet, no reason whatsoever not to call a penalty.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I don't believe you being done.  think of all the heartbreak losses in NFL history. Still think this non call will be remembered like other famous blunders.


I had one foot out the door already, tbh. I was waiting for Brees to retire.
I don’t understand how this no call was allowed to stand. Even the second official was waved off after he began to question the no call. Not trying to sound hysterical or anything but it seems like NFL is rigged.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 23, 2019)

Everyone has to feel bad for Saints fans.....the way they exited the last 2 years, ouch!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I had one foot out the door already, tbh. I was waiting for Brees to retire.
> I don’t understand how this no call was allowed to stand. Even the second official was waved off after he began to question the no call. Not trying to sound hysterical or anything but it seems like NFL is rigged.



I felt soooo sick at the end of the game, sorry for the Saints. I also hate the Rams, I'm a Niner fan.

What's next for you, baseball, or basketball, etc.?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I felt soooo sick at the end of the game, sorry for the Saints. I also hate the Rams, I'm a Niner fan.
> 
> What's next for you, baseball, or basketball, etc.?


I’m thinking rugby. Anybody here into rugby?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 23, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m thinking rugby. Anybody here into rugby?


Rugby Union or Rugby League? [emoji6]


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m thinking rugby. Anybody here into rugby?


I love watching rugby, but honestly a bit more partial to cricket. Soccer's the main sport I follow.



Nemo said:


> Rugby Union or Rugby League? [emoji6]


Rugby Union! All Blacks are pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2019)

womens beach volleyball, sponsored by gillette


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m thinking rugby. Anybody here into rugby?



Labor, I know this is off topic, but maybe a good distraction. Weren't you looking for a Swedish Stainless KS? There's a 25% sale at Hocho, ...I've never bought anything from them.
https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-swedish-stainless-steel-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## Nemo (Jan 23, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I love watching rugby, but honestly a bit more partial to cricket. Soccer's the main sport I follow.
> 
> 
> Rugby Union! All Blacks are pretty awesome to watch.



My favourite spectator sport is also cricket. Not the 2 hour version, mind. I love watching how a test match unfolds (kind of like a story with lots of twists and turns) over 5 days.

Yes the All Blacks are awesome but we'll beat them again one day.... Maybe

But the main winter sport that I watch is Aussie Rules. It is a bit like Gaellic Football but with an oval ball.



And the occasional shirtfront


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Labor, I know this is off topic, but maybe a good distraction. Weren't you looking for a Swedish Stainless KS? There's a 25% sale at Hocho, ...I've never bought anything from them.
> https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-swedish-stainless-steel-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/


Thanks!
Even after discount the KS w saya like $360.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2019)

Nemo said:


> My favourite spectator sport is also cricket. Not the 2 hour version, mind. I love watching how a test match unfolds (kind of like a story with lots of twists and turns) over 5 days.
> 
> Yes the All Blacks are awesome but we'll beat them again one day.... Maybe
> 
> ...




Difficult to catch Aussie rules on TV here.

Are you an Aussie? My wife's an Aussie—a lot of my friends are Brits, so things get fun during The Ashes! I enjoy following proper Test Cricket, it's a marathon of drama, ebbs and flows—compelling stuff. Still remember watching Lasith Malinga taking four wickets on four balls against SA—that got me hooked.

Australian art at it's finest:


The most unsportsmanlike, shameful moment in Australian sports history—the infamous "Underarm Incident."


----------



## Nemo (Jan 23, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Difficult to catch Aussie rules on TV here.
> 
> Are you an Aussie? My wife's an Aussie—a lot of my friends are Brits, so things get fun during The Ashes! I enjoy following proper Test Cricket, it's a marathon of drama, ebbs and flows—compelling stuff. Still remember watching Lasith Malinga taking four wickets on four balls against SA—that got me hooked.
> 
> ...




Yup, an Aussie.

Grew up in Melbourne, hence the Aussie rules.

That Gatting ball was so amazing. IIRC, it was what really announced Warne as something special.

The underarm incident was pretty unsportsman-like but probably not as bad as roughing the ball up with sandpaper.

Anyway, getting a bit off topic here, so I might start a new thread:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/index.php?threads/40093/


----------



## jaybett (Jan 23, 2019)

I'd be absolutely gutted, if my team had suffered losses, like the Saints have over the past two years. 

The Saints have been through a lot. Brees is a great quarterback. It would be fitting to see them go the Superbowl and win. Unless its against a team from the Boston area. Even then it would be a win-win.

Jay


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 24, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m thinking rugby. Anybody here into rugby?



Oh yes.

Bring on the Six Nations.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2019)

Since the Rams/Saints game there's much chatter about expanding what can be reviewed to include pass interference. Does it take major controversy to add reviewable types of plays to the list? Seriously, why can't everything be challenged—i.e. holding; dangerous play like roughing the QB or kicker; spitting (Bill Romanowski)?

From wikipedia—NFL replay system currently only covers the following situations:

Scoring plays
Pass complete/incomplete/intercepted
Runner/receiver out of bounds
Recovery of a loose ball in or out of bounds
Touching of a forward pass, either by an ineligible receiver or a defensive player
Quarterback pass or fumble
Illegal forward pass
Forward or backward pass
Runner ruled not down by contact
Forward progress in regard to a first down
Touching of a kick
Other plays involving placement of the football
Whether a legal number of players is on the field at the time of the snap
Ejections
With soccer for instance, there was a ton of resistance to VAR (video assistant referee), people were afraid it would slow down the game, take the human element away. It's now highly valued and excepted, mainly because there's so much money at stake with major games.

Case in point, England's controversial goal against Germany. IMO, is shouldn't have been a goal.


----------



## jaybett (Jan 24, 2019)

Apparently Bill Belichick for the past few years has been pushing a rule where anything can be challenged. The number of coaches challenges would remain at two. 

The talking heads seem to think that the league won't talk about rules changes until the combine. 

Jay


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 24, 2019)

I think the league will seriously consider Belichick's suggestion now after the Saints blatantly obvious debacle.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 3, 2019)

Most seem to predict the Pats winning it. IMO, Rams will win it tonight!


----------



## parbaked (Feb 3, 2019)

TBTBTBTBTBTBTB...GLA!!


----------



## Wdestate (Feb 3, 2019)

6, LFG!!!!!


----------



## mack (Feb 4, 2019)

woah, those rams offense sucked... Didn't expect that...


----------

